# Health Insurance during IEC



## tompetch (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm moving to Toronto on the IEC next month and have been looking it to getting the healthcare insurance, which it states you require. I have no job lined up but am hoping to work at an architectural practice.

I have spoken to a couple of private UK insurance firms, from which the best price I got was £580 for a year, not including personal accent liability and accidents on a building site. After choking on my cornflakes I asked a friend who is already out there who said he didn't have any when he arrived, but got an $80 policy covering him for 5 months because after 3 months in employment you are entitled to free healthcare.

Could someone in the know clarify this? If not, is it best to get insurance in Canada? And which companies are best? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tom


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

tompetch said:


> I'm moving to Toronto on the IEC next month and have been looking it to getting the healthcare insurance, which it states you require. I have no job lined up but am hoping to work at an architectural practice.
> 
> I have spoken to a couple of private UK insurance firms, from which the best price I got was £580 for a year, not including personal accent liability and accidents on a building site. After choking on my cornflakes I asked a friend who is already out there who said he didn't have any when he arrived, but got an $80 policy covering him for 5 months because after 3 months in employment you are entitled to free healthcare.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom

Here's what im aware of. A cousin of mine is in Canada on the IEC visa. He said when he went through his port of entry and met the immigration officer they did not even ask him for insurance details, he did have it but wasnt asked. I WOULD NOT recommend you go without it though as 1) you may need it and 2) they have become much more strict, so dont take a chance on it. 

Your insurance on the IEC has to be for one year, if you only have insurance for 3 months your work permit may only be validated for 3 months. It sais you need a year so get a year.......its seriously not worth the risk, and you must have it before you enter Canada, you can not get it there.

I would suggest Backpackers insurance, check the specifications of it but i know a few people who have got it and it has been ok. I dont know how much for UK but anyone i know has only paid €100 - €150.

Good Luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

On the IEC visa you are not entitled to enjoy Canada's healthcare system. You must purchase private insurance. Without proof of such insurance you may be denied entry.


----------



## tompetch (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, I will endeavour to obtain a year's cover. Can anyone on the IEC recommend an insurance company to go with?


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I would contact a range of UK health insurers and see what's the best price you can get. I'm from Australia and I contacted my travel insurance company who can provide me with health insurance. Ringing around and waiting on hold is worth it for a good price!

I'm using 1Cover - not sure if you have that company in the UK?


----------

